# Stephanie Meißner Videos (Wetter SAH, MDR) 29.05.2019 - 20.06.2019



## tscheginsebox (28 Juni 2019)

Hallo!
Das Celebboard ist eine verlässliche Quelle für Videos von einer der schönsten Wetterfeen, die ich kenne: Stephanie Meißner.

Leider kann ich hier Videos von dieser Schönheit nur bis 28.05.2019 finden.
Ab 29.05.2019 konnte ich nichts von ihr finden ;(

Diese Woche (24.06 - 28.06.19) scheint sie ja Gott sei dank wieder aktiv zu sein 

Kann jemand die Videos von Stephanie Meißner in der Zeit ab 29.05.19 - 20.06.19 zur Verfügung stellen? Das wäre echt Spitze! (vorausgesetzt natürlich, sie war aktiv in der Zeit ich konnte, wie gesagt, leider nichts finden hierzu. was mich vermuten lässt, dass sie evtl. nicht im TV war).

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!

Schöne Grüße
Tscheg


----------

